# Your Plasma May Outlast You...



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

> *Panasonic Issues Bold Plasma Prediction*
> 
> Given the fact that many, many flat screen TVs have been sold on the premise that plasmas are brighter but LCDs are longer lasting, Panasonic's assertion last week that its latest line of 1080p VIERA plasma HDTVs "might outlast their owners" came as something of a shock.
> 
> ...


Source: MediaBiz.com

Ed. Note: In 42 years, I'll most likely be at half of my original brightness as well. :shrug:


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

My old Pany already has 5 years on it. It's possible it could outlast me but it might get moved to another room. Like all cutting edge technology, I bought it before HDMI was created which I have even in a small newer LCD in my home office. So the ability to "outlast" doesn't mean much in this fast changing world. And if I drop it on my head while trying to move it resulting in my untimely death, does it still get credit for outlasting me?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

phrelin said:


> My old Pany already has 5 years on it. It's possible it could outlast me but it might get moved to another room...if I drop it on my head while trying to move it resulting in my untimely death, does it still get credit for outlasting me?


Phrelin, I checked with Panasonic on that -- they said yes, but only if the display itself survives the drop. Otherwise, it would be officially categorized as a SEOL (Simultaneous End Of Life) event.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

That's 20 years of viewing at my house.


----------



## bigwad (Oct 19, 2006)

paulman182 said:


> That's 20 years of viewing at my house.


+1


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Yes, but can it withstand 2500 showings of Toy Story 2


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Nick said:


> Phrelin, I checked with Panasonic on that -- they said yes, but only if the display itself survives the drop. Otherwise, it would be officially categorized as a SEOL (Simultaneous End Of Life) event.


:lol:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

From The Retail Bridge:


> Letter To The Editor:
> 
> I..agree with Mr. Kabrich. Stating that your plasma display will last 100,000 hours is very misleading. In any TV -- whether it be CRT, LCD, DLP, or plasma -- you will often have a power supply or some other electronic failure long before the core display device fails.
> 
> ...


----------



## MIKE0616 (Dec 13, 2006)

Nick said:


> From The Retail Bridge:


A *reasonable* request. If they are *sure* that the set will last that long, why not a longer warranty?


----------



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

Here here!! A longer warranty instead of having to pay too much for a cheeezy "point-of-sale" extended warranty.

On warranties, I'd love a trend towards longer warranties, even with some sort of modest deductible after a period, i.e. 2 years full coverage, then 3 more years with a $50 flat charge per repair. Of course, that's for each new defect, I don't want to pay another $50 if the power supply you installed 2 weeks ago goes out again.  Just my two cents.



MIKE0616 said:


> A *reasonable* request. If they are *sure* that the set will last that long, why not a longer warranty?


----------

